# DEX changes and Capital Projects 2022



## goaliedave (Jan 5, 2022)

Destination Xchange (DEX) just got better! We have listened to your feedback and The Club’s point-based exchange program has made several enhancements to better serve our Members. These changes are designed to make it easier for Members to find the right options to maximize their vacations.

*Points and Tier Chart Update*
Destination Xchange’s Points and Tier Chart has been updated to better reflect the value of each reservation. Each 7-night resort stay through DEX is assigned a Points value and an equivalent Tier based on several factors, including a resort’s location, availability and seasonal demand. The chart now also reflects the value of a reservation based on the size of an accommodation.

*Note:* Reservations for times of the year with higher demand, such as holidays and peak vacation weeks, are valued at a higher Tier than off-peak and low-demand times. Destinations with limited accommodations, such as ski resorts, are also valued at a higher Tier compared to locations with higher inventory availability.







*Upgrade Your Tier Credit*
Need a higher Tier Credit to secure that perfect trip? Members can upgrade their exchange reservation into a higher Tier than their existing Tier Credit by paying a Tier Upgrade Fee using cash or Points. Note: Fee amounts may vary based on your loyalty level.

When you’ve found your preferred DEX reservation, click *Book It*. You will be prompted to book with Club Points or an existing Tier Credit. Once you select the Tier Credit you’d like to use, you will be able to see the *Upgrade Cost* (if applicable) for that stay in both cash and Points. To finalize select *Continue.*






*Exclusive Luxury Homes*
Looking for your next luxury vacation villa, boutique hotel or extravagant apartment, but not sure where to start? Look no further, The Club has created a new search tool to help Gold, Platinum and Centum Members find Luxury Homes that suit their needs. When logged into the Member Area of diamondresorts.com, select the Home Finder tab in the search tool to begin looking for luxury homes.

*Be on the lookout, new Luxury Exclusive homes are coming in 2022!*
*2021 Capital Projects*
*Ka’anapali Beach Club*

Beach Restoration
Roof Replacement
Exterior Painting
Beach Erosion
Rooftop Spaceframe
*The Point at Poipu*

Main Pool and Upper Spa Resurfacing
Refurbishment of Multiple Units
*Sedona Summit Resort*

Units 313 & 314 Made ADA Compliant
Pool and Spa Resurfacing
Recreation Corridor Sidewalk and Sun Shades
*Polo Towers Suites and Villas*

Pool Deck Enhancement
Renovated Villas
*Cancún Resort Las Vegas*

Exterior Painting
Unit Renovation
*Palm Canyon Resort*

Oasis and Canyon Buildings Roof Repair and Replacement
*San Luis Bay Inn*

Exterior Painting
*Kohl’s Ranch Lodge*

Paving of Cabin Drive
ADA Retrofit
TriPlex Foundation
TriPlex Renovation
RFID Doors Install
*Los Abrigados Resort & Spa*

Morris House Renovation
Lobby Renovation
*Bell Rock Inn*

Exterior Painting
Tile Replacement in 18 Units
Fire Panels Replaced
Resort Tree Trimming
EV Station Installed
*Sea of Cortez Beach Club*

Beachfront Access and Wall Repair
New Picnic Tables and Gas Grills
Pool Deck Renovation
Flat Roof Seal Coat
*Varsity Clubs of America - Tuscon*

Fitness Center Locker Room Renovation and ADA Upgrade
Lobby and Pool Restrooms Renovations and ADA Upgrade
Front Desk Renovation and ADA Upgrade
COMING SOON – Wi-Fi Network Upgrade
*Varsity Clubs of America - South Bend*

Complete Replacement of Exercise Equipment in Fitness Center
21 1st Floor Unit Renovation
Alumni House Renovation
Remodel of Both Elevators
1st Floor Common Area Carpet Replacement
Complete Resort Roof Replacement to include Alumni House
*Rancho Mañana Resort*

Pool Resurfacing
Lobby Roof Resurfacing
New Trees Planted
*PVC at The Roundhouse Resort*

Cabins Refurbished
Security Camera Systems Upgraded
Entrance Pillars Repainted
Maintenance, Housekeeping and Chemical Sheds Repainted
Mini Golf Course Pillars Painted


----------



## youppi (Jan 5, 2022)

The table is the same I posted in last July https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/d...ints-members-of-the-club.322169/#post-2635006

2022-2023 DeX member guide: https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/destination-xchange-member-guide_5.pdf


----------



## Monkeyboy (Feb 6, 2022)

goaliedave said:


> Destination Xchange (DEX) just got better! We have listened to your feedback and The Club’s point-based exchange program has made several enhancements to better serve our Members. These changes are designed to make it easier for Members to find the right options to maximize their vacations.
> 
> *Points and Tier Chart Update*
> Destination Xchange’s Points and Tier Chart has been updated to better reflect the value of each reservation. Each 7-night resort stay through DEX is assigned a Points value and an equivalent Tier based on several factors, including a resort’s location, availability and seasonal demand. The chart now also reflects the value of a reservation based on the size of an accommodation.
> ...





goaliedave said:


> Destination Xchange (DEX) just got better! We have listened to your feedback and The Club’s point-based exchange program has made several enhancements to better serve our Members. These changes are designed to make it easier for Members to find the right options to maximize their vacations.
> 
> *Points and Tier Chart Update*
> Destination Xchange’s Points and Tier Chart has been updated to better reflect the value of each reservation. Each 7-night resort stay through DEX is assigned a Points value and an equivalent Tier based on several factors, including a resort’s location, availability and seasonal demand. The chart now also reflects the value of a reservation based on the size of an accommodation.
> ...


do you know when the dates are for KBC?  We are going in April. Hoping there won’t be construction going on.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Feb 6, 2022)

Post is regarding - interested in knowing when the dates for the projects are thanks 

2021 Capital Projects
Ka’anapali Beach Club

Beach Restoration
Roof Replacement
Exterior Painting
Beach Erosion
Rooftop Spaceframe


----------

